# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  On to Carmel Highlands

## phil62

We drove down from Napa and are safely ensconced at The Tickle Pink Inn. Here's the view "out our back door". Unfortunately the fog has rolled in and it makes everything appear grey.

DSCN0278.JPGPhil

----------


## JEK

Fog may be one of the loveliest features of that coastline. Enjoy.

----------


## cec1

It's Ansel Adams-like, Amy . . . I love the the cool, grey weather of the CA coast.  Will you be stopping at Nepenthe?  It's always a favorite spot!

----------


## amyb

Dennis, what a great compliment.  Phil took this one.

Nepenthe is always on our TO DO list. All four of our backyard wind chimes came from four different stops at the shop there.  Some nice clothes too!  Phil rummages through the old CDs and usually finds a gem. A great view and a fun stop.

----------


## cec1

Amy . . . interesting history behind the restaurant & shop:  http://cosmotc.blogspot.com/2005/10/...nthe-1944.html.  Very romantic!

----------


## GramChop

What a cute name for an Inn.  And that photograph is dreamy, Big Guy!  Again, y'all are living life nicely!

----------


## phil62

Sunset from Pacific Edge, one of our all time favorite restos.

DSCN0284.JPG

----------


## cec1

I'd be seriously distracted from eating!

----------


## GramChop

I can almost hear the sizzle as it touches the water.  Very nice photograph.

----------


## amyb

I tried abalone..yummy. And wild Pacific Salmon was superb..grilled rare.

----------


## cec1

Ummm mmmm good!

----------


## LindaP

Beautiful photos! My grandfather used to dig for abalone ....my memories as a very young girl near Carmel .  Did you enjoy it , Amy?

----------


## stbartshopper

We are envious- Big Sur is one of our favorite spots! If you are going south a stop in Buellton at Andersen's Split Pea restaurant is a must!

----------


## amyb

Sure did, Linda.

----------


## phil62

This mornings view. What a difference some sunshine makes.

DSCN0290.JPG

Phil

----------


## GramChop

What a difference a day makes!

----------


## cec1

Very pretty!

----------

